# I will help provide your fall/winter bee-removal entertainment from Florida (video)



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

The removals really don't ever have an off-season down here in the central part of Florida.

And yes, I got the queen on this one.

The Honey-B-Gone spray helped tremendously again.

The action moves well in this video. I think it's one of my better removals and editing jobs.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Very nicely done! Thank you!!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

dynemd said:


> Very nicely done! Thank you!!


Thanks for the kind words.......and you're welcome !


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

You are building quite the backyard apiary from cutouts job well done


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Harley Craig said:


> You are building quite the backyard apiary from cutouts job well done


My wife was laying out in the sun yesterday and some curious bees were checking her out, but not attacking her.

She wants some hives to disappear.

The party ALWAYS has to end.

.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

PatBeek said:


> She wants some hives to disappear.
> 
> The party ALWAYS has to end.
> 
> .


You don't want to find a country person who wants some hives on his/her property? (yes, this is dangerous. My country bee landlord said "put as many hives as you want...there's room at my mom's cow pasture for more...")

I totally enjoy your videos, and learn from them. I used the bee robber spray trick at a small cut out last weekend to keep them from running to another area. I did not have to use a vac because they kept recongregatiing at the original spot. After I remove the comb all I had to do was gently push them into a cardboard nuk, each with one drawn frame of comb. I did that 3 times, and one of the nuks had the queen. I took them to their new home and put the 3 frames and dumped bees in a 10 frame. Worked real slick.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

bevy's honeybees said:


> You don't want to find a country person who wants some hives on his/her property?


I do have a place to take them. But it really is a pain-in-behind to move them down there, especially since I don't have a truck.

Would anyone like to come to Lakeland to help move them and I will pitch in a hive or nuc or something - populated with bees?

Included in the move that I would like to make are two barrel hives. 



bevy's honeybees said:


> I totally enjoy your videos, and learn from them.


Thanks so much for the kind words.

I believe doing cut-outs forces you to learn a ton about bees in a very short time frame. It also affords you plenty of bee populations so you can experiment with splits, etc, without having to worry about losing a hive of which you paid for a package and/or queen.

.


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome cutout, video work and editing. It must be tough to film your own work.
Was that a cell phone camera? If so, how do you click on the screen with your gloves on? 
I tried filming an inspection with my cell phone camera and it just didn't work well. The phone would always go into standby mode when grabbing frames.
I curious as to your filming technique.
Thanks for the video.


----------

